# Apple Pie ala Foamheart



## foamheart (Oct 6, 2014)

What did I do today?













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 6, 2014






Friend brought over some of the most beautiful 'Honey Crisp' Apples I ever saw!
[h3]Ingredients:[/h3]
4 or 5Granny Smith apples peeled & wedged1/2 cupbrown sugar1/2 cupsugar1/2 teaspooncinnamon1 capmaple extract  eggwash1/4 teaspoonnutmeg2 tablespooncornstarch19 inch pie shell  Preheat oven 400 Degrees
[h3]Directions:[/h3]
Combine apples, cinn, sugar, maple extract, and spice.

Place in pie crust top with crust. Paint with eggwash. Slit vents. dust with cinnamin and white sugar.

Bake for approx 60 to 70 mins.

Notes:

You can also add raisins and/ or whole pecans also.If you have never tried, you diffinately need to try adding crumbled bacon too!!!! ZOMG!!

I usually mix up my apples but this time I went all honey crisps, It has loads and loads of juice....LOL

Pie crust, use your own or buy them, The last ten years of her life, my Mom bought 'em. She said no one even noticed a good pie crust anymore. I make my own and I bet you'd notice!

Besides if you don't make your own, you don't get the scraps! Come on how many here had Moms that made these?If you were good while she was making the pies, and were very very lucky she'd have a whole cookie sheet full without a home.













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 6, 2014






Its that time of year..... I am anxiously anticipating the pie pumpkins!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yumm!!y favorite! My wife makes a great apple pie! Hmmm, better go throw some hints around!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2014)

My wife jars her own crust and it's fantastic! Kevin have you ever used schmaltz for fat in your crust? OMG, it's the best!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 6, 2014)

LOL.... people get pretty strange about their pie crusts....

I was talking with Disco and he told me if ya put butter in a pie crust its called cookies! LOL

Case, no I have not. I use 1/2 butter for flavor and 1/2 lard for tender/flaky. I always bought Phillsbury until one day I thru necessity had to try making one and after that it was just a challange! LOL

IMHO Crust really does make or break even the best pie filling. Its why we see Apple brown betty's out there...LOL J/K J/K

You gonna get me in trouble.

Edit

I had to look it up, I have duck fat! but that stuff is like gold and I hord it!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2014)

Give schmaltz a try, especially if you're making a pot pie of some sorts. If you want some really awesome oatmeal or chocolate chip  cookies try schmaltz in place of the fat required, just saying!


----------



## disco (Oct 6, 2014)

Ah, Foam, you almost brought a tear to my eye. My mother rarely made pie but when she did she would cook the trimmings like that. Great looking pie but many thanks for the memory.

Disco


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 6, 2014)

Great looking pie Kevin!! And Case, I can't say I've ever tried chicken fat in pie crust. I just rendered some this evening so maybe I'll give it a whirl. I usually go with lard and butter.  I must say, however, White Lily flour makes the best damn pie crust I've ever tasted. I didn't think the flour mattered until I tried White Lily.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 6, 2014)

And Disco, my mom did the same thing. She for some reason called them tootsie rolls. Good memory.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 6, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Give schmaltz a try, especially if you're making a pot pie of some sorts. If you want some really awesome oatmeal or chocolate chip cookies try schmaltz in place of the fat required, just saying!


I'll have to try it. I use that chicken fat in my tamales........ Thats some good stuff!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 6, 2014)

Disco said:


> Ah, Foam, you almost brought a tear to my eye. My mother rarely made pie but when she did she would cook the trimmings like that. Great looking pie but many thanks for the memory.
> 
> Disco


I understand, we didn't get sweets much. I was amazed the first time I saw a layer cake at a church coverd dish supper. I had never seen one all stacked up like that! If Mom made one, it was on a cookie sheet. Pies were for the hoildays.

And thank you, the pie was mighty tastee, but this time the crust was the star. I am patiently waiting till some day when I get a great pie and a great filling at the same time...LOL


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 7, 2014)

Your killing me! Great pie!


----------



## tropics (Oct 7, 2014)

Foam Great job on the pie I never thought of baking the ends. Did you egg was them?

Thanks for sharing Richie


----------



## daveomak (Oct 7, 2014)

KEVIN !!!!!!!   You're not just another pretty face....  Are you taken ???


----------



## themule69 (Oct 7, 2014)

Foam

It looks very good. I will take a large slice with ice cream please.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Great looking pie Kevin!! And Case, I can't say I've ever tried chicken fat in pie crust. I just rendered some this evening so maybe I'll give it a whirl. I usually go with lard and butter. I must say, however, White Lily flour makes the best damn pie crust I've ever tasted. I didn't think the flour mattered until I tried White Lily.


Thank you thank you. You know, I would have not thought of a pie had I not been given the apples. BTW they are not local they are bought. I just never think  of a apple pie. And I don't know why cause this one is plain simple easy and over the top! Maybe it was the apples, more likely that crust!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Your killing me! Great pie!


Thank you sir, you know I bet it would be good to make some apple dumplins in the dutch oven by the fire ring........... You thing the kids and grand babies would like that?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2014)

tropics said:


> Foam Great job on the pie I never thought of baking the ends. Did you egg was them?
> 
> Thanks for sharing Richie


Thank you

You know, funny you say that, I meant to, to try it. I forgot and fell into old habits. Just lay the cut-offs on a cookie sheet and dust with cinnamin and sugar, or nutmey if ya don't like cinnamin.


DaveOmak said:


> KEVIN !!!!!!! You're not just another pretty face.... Are you taken ???


Thank ya kindly my friend. Naaawwww ...........


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Foam
> 
> It looks very good. I will take a large slice with ice cream please.
> 
> ...


Thank you David, I apprecaite it.

We had butter pecan and strawberry ice cream, the butter pecan was passable, but some french vanilla woulda been great.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 7, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Thank you David, I apprecaite it.
> 
> We had butter pecan and strawberry ice cream, the butter pecan was passable, but some french vanilla woulda been great.


Ok make mine with french vanilla.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kesmc27 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'll take mine with s scoop of ice cream......UPS red please!

Steve


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh, yes , Kevin. I remember watching Maw cooking and making these little delights after the pies were done. She also made some with just the crust and Cinnamon and Sugar and Butter. OMG
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  , my fat little heart raced when I found her making

them.  I was an only (and Adopted ) child , so you know I was spoiled 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I see me doing an Apple pie and a Pumpkin pie shortly. I already seen the Pie Pumpkins on stands and the weather is just right for them...

They say that canned Pumpkin is just as good as a home baked one for a pie... loses something in the can though , and I enjoy the process.

Thanks for the memories...

Stan


----------



## chef willie (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks great there Foam.....a good pie crust is a thing of beauty, right up there with a good biscuit. Honey Crisps are my GF fav apple now.....go figure, they are also the most expensive..LOL, up here around $3-4 a pound most times. I've been using them to make apple fritters for dinner some nights, along with some bacon, using up the remains of my buttermilk pancake batter from Sunday breakfast. Growing up Catholic in NYC Grandma made them often on meatless Fridays so, for me, real nice memories. A tip on the pie....I've been told to peel & sugar the apples the night before in a bowl....much of the juice will seep out by letting them sit overnight allowing you to stuff more apples into the shell and less juice pools as it bakes. And here's a pic of my honey crisp fritters for another meal idea, and the first few get done in the bacon drippin's <grin>.......Willie













fritters.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Oct 7, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Ok make mine with french vanilla.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David





kesmc27 said:


> I'll take mine with s scoop of ice cream......UPS red please!
> 
> Steve


You want me to zap it in the microwave first before shipping? It might melt the ice cream 'fore it gets there.

<Chuckles>


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Oh, yes , Kevin. I remember watching Maw cooking and making these little delights after the pies were done. She also made some with just the crust and Cinnamon and Sugar and Butter. OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last year is the first time I can remember using a real pumpkin, I am sure I have before, but I don't remember it. Though last years attempt at a real pumpkin turned on the light! The pumpkin was so good, so buttery, I used no spices what-so-ever and it might have been the best pumpkin pie I ever cooked.

Only reason I had real pumpkins was I wanted to smoke one and make pumpkin bisque for the cook-off.

I am looking forward to doing another this year, if its as good, you know not a fluke, no more cans for me and I can use the pantry space!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Looks great there Foam.....a good pie crust is a thing of beauty, right up there with a good biscuit. Honey Crisps are my GF fav apple now.....go figure, they are also the most expensive..LOL, up here around $3-4 a pound most times. I've been using them to make apple fritters for dinner some nights, along with some bacon, using up the remains of my buttermilk pancake batter from Sunday breakfast. Growing up Catholic in NYC Grandma made them often on meatless Fridays so, for me, real nice memories. A tip on the pie....I've been told to peel & sugar the apples the night before in a bowl....much of the juice will seep out by letting them sit overnight allowing you to stuff more apples into the shell and less juice pools as it bakes. And here's a pic of my honey crisp fritters for another meal idea, and the first few get done in the bacon drippin's <grin>.......Willie


We were talking last weekend about seafood Fridays as kids. It was predominately Catholic here when growing up, and even the schools served seafood on every Friday. Then come lent, it was seafood every day. LOL.. such a terrible childhood...... ROFLMAO

BTW I doubled the above cornstarch in the above recipe to 2 Tablespoons just for the Honey Crisps, and it was still a bit runny, My Dad who currently just don't like nothin, had three pieces and used a spoon LOL. That is my normal recipe but it uses only 1 T cornstarch for Granny Smiths.

It really gladens the heart to see someone so appreciate, nay, enjoy something you cook. He's on the mend, getting frustrated with the wheelchair after a couple a months. He was all smiles and enjoying that pie. Isn't that why we all cook?


----------



## chef willie (Oct 7, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> We were talking last weekend about seafood Fridays as kids. It was predominately Catholic here when growing up, and even the schools served seafood on every Friday. Then come lent, it was seafood every day. LOL.. such a terrible childhood...... ROFLMAO
> 
> BTW I doubled the above cornstarch in the above recipe to 2 Tablespoons just for the Honey Crisps, and it was still a bit runny, My Dad who currently just don't like nothin, had three pieces and used a spoon LOL. That is my normal recipe but it uses only 1 T cornstarch for Granny Smiths.
> 
> It really gladens the heart to see someone so appreciate, nay, enjoy something you cook. He's on the mend, getting frustrated with the wheelchair after a couple a months. He was all smiles and enjoying that pie. Isn't that why we all cook?


Yes, it is.....and you're a good man taking care of your Pops. Me thinks I'd be pretty cranky in a wheelchair so whatever brings a smile is justified....even 3 pieces of pie...LOL.....carry on....Willie


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Yes, it is.....and you're a good man taking care of your Pops. Me thinks I'd be pretty cranky in a wheelchair so whatever brings a smile is justified....even 3 pieces of pie...LOL.....carry on....Willie


LOL... I'll let him know you Ok'd it........

" A tip on the pie....I've been told to peel & sugar the apples the night before in a bowl....much of the juice will seep out by letting them sit overnight allowing you to stuff more apples into the shell and less juice pools as it bakes."

Great idea, I wonder if ya get a pellicle? I have always over stuffed fruit pies especially apple. I can sometime get as many as twice as much as I should. Nothing worse that a pie that is all wimpy on filling. I normally use Pyrex 9" deep dish pie pans and have adjusted all my recipes to include 50% more to compensate. No wimpy pie here!


----------



## radioguy (Oct 7, 2014)

Foam,

Great looking pie, pass a slice please!!

My grandma made the best pies.  She would always have left over dough and  Let us kids roll it out and make our own treats.  Thanks for the memories...her kitchen always smelled great!!

RG


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2014)

RadioGuy said:


> Foam,
> 
> Great looking pie, pass a slice please!!
> 
> ...


Thank you. I would gladly but the only thing left is the picture.

Its that time of year, when I baked the pie that cinnamin added the best smell to the house. The kind that Mom always would have whenever I came home. It was really nice. If the pie was no good, it still made me smile. I can't do candy coated or caramel coated apples anymore, durn store bought teeth, but the pie was nice. Can't wait for pumpkin season !!


----------

